# Interesting marbled gecko



## PeppersGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

I've had this marbled gecko for nearly three years now, He's had the brightest orange tail and I've noticed he never changes to darker tones like the others do. He also has a different pattern - more like solid lines than fading texture.
I just wonder what's up with him, is he a different locality or should I be trying to breed this guy?


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 31, 2011)

You best give it to me


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 31, 2011)

wow awesome colour i bet he looks even better in person  u might have something special there


----------



## jordo (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice. It's just natural variation (maybe different locality). Oh and he is actually a she


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

You say that jordo but looking underneath he's not! (Which by the way has me confused... seeing the calcium stores but he also fights with males lol)


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 31, 2011)

nice looking geck u have there i've only seen then that pale colour in the wild but never with the orange


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 31, 2011)

Two different species.....


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Echiopsis said:


> Two different species.....


 
What do you suggest he is?


----------



## Smithers (Jan 31, 2011)

Hehe Chew,....nice got in b4 me...Nice looker PG


----------



## jamesbecker (Jan 31, 2011)

hypomelanistic?


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 31, 2011)

jamesbecker said:


> hypomelanistic?


 
That would be my best guess.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh great, now I'm REALLY confused! Maybe I'll just breed him with somone anyway see what turns out


----------



## euphorion (Jan 31, 2011)

holy mack! stunning little dude!


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 31, 2011)

Hard to say for sure from the pics, looks like a Christinus and a Gehyra.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 31, 2011)

Dig the target on his head


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

I know! I love that target! 

So... male or female?  I should probably get that checked on! I didn't think males had calcium stores, but anyway...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 31, 2011)

I think its a female, Iv seen girls with bulges pretty much as big as those, its not common but they can look like that


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh okay, thanks  So we all know, I'm generally hopeless at sexing geckos!

Anyone else beg to differ?


----------



## Rocket (Jan 31, 2011)

Female and they're both Christinus marmoratus, not different species'.


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

that is a hot marbled gecko, if i could find ones like that for sale i would consider owning this, what i have always thought of as a fairly boring, species


----------



## spiderdan (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice gecko


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Hehe, yes they're a little average... but this one in particular was my very first gecko. My other two live in with the thicktails


----------



## jordo (Jan 31, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> You say that jordo but looking underneath he's not! (Which by the way has me confused... seeing the calcium stores but he also fights with males lol)


It's female, males don't have the calcium deposits in the neck and from that photo we should be able to see the junk bulging out the sides if it was a boy. 



Echiopsis said:


> Hard to say for sure from the pics, looks like a Christinus and a Gehyra.


They're both Christinus marmorata, they can vary a fair bit.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 31, 2011)

wow very nice. That is very interesting ! Thats the best marbled gecko ive seen !
i used to have something similiar to that.
Ive got some odd ones too, well not that odd . Ive got a pair that are light and doesnt change colour at night
(male left. female right)


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I'm glad that's sorted! Thanks everyone!! 

And richoman they're lovely!


----------



## krusty (Jan 31, 2011)

yes it is very nice,nice and different.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 31, 2011)

Love it, absolutly beautiful.. Congrats!!


----------



## GeneticProject (Jan 31, 2011)

That gecko is extremely sick u should definitely send it to me asap and I'll restore it to health over the next 2 years lol


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yes, right away! :lol: Must've caught something from the resident Bynoe's lol


----------

